

Faster JavaScript - yusufaytas
http://www.yusufaytas.com/faster-javascript/
JavaScript Performance Optimization clues.
======
eungyu
Suppose there are multiple variables that came from a closure. Is it
absolutely critical to redeclare each of the variables as local variable?
Other than some extreme scenarios (heavy loops and such), I would argue this
destroys the style to the extent of being unfaithful to the original intent of
closures.

------
deerhunter
Really good source man. Thanx.

